# مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "



## besm alslib (13 أغسطس 2010)

*مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

 ​
*من نيويورك إلى مغاغة*​
​

*




*​
​ ​  
كتبها مجدي خليل

حدثان  متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط  المسيحيين فى مغاغة  وراء كل منهما حكاية توضح البون الشاسع بين التمدن  والتخلف،بين التسامح والكراهية، بين الحريات الدينية والإضطهاد الدينى،بين  الأنفتاح والانغلاق،بين الحداثة والاصولية.

مدينة نيويورك واحدة من  أهم مدن العالم إن لم تكن الأهم على الاطلاق، توصف بأنها عاصمة الرأسمالية  والعولمة، وهى أكبر مدن العالم فيما يتعلق بالتنوع الدينى واللغوى والعرقى.  مدينة مغاغة هى مدينة صغيرة فى صعيد مصر يندر أن يسمع بها أحد فى العالم  الخارجى، بل والكثيرون فى مصر ذاتها لا يعرفون أين تقع مدينة مغاغة هذه.  أقتصاد ولاية نيويورك يبلغ 1158 مليار دولار لعام 2009، واقتصاد مصر كلها  يبلغ 162 مليار دولار وفقا لأرقام 2008 المتوفرة. عمدة مدينة نيويورك مايكل  بلومبرج رجل أعمال بارز متطوع لخدمة بلده ومرتبه دولار واحد فى الشهر حسب  طلبه، المسئولون فى مصر لا يعرف أحد دخولهم الحقيقية ببساطة لأن مصر مصنفة  من اعلى دول العالم فى معدلات الفساد .. تعالوا نستعرض حكاية المسجد  والكنيسة باختصار.

حكاية مسجد نيويورك


إمام مسجد  كويتى مهاجر  إلى أمريكا اسمه فيصل عبد الرؤوف يدير مسجد أفتتحه عام 1990 ويقع على بعد  عشر بنايات من موقع مبنى مركز التجارة العالمى الذى دمر فى 11 سبتمبر والذى  يسمى الآن جروند زيرو، هذا الإمام  أدلى بتعليقات شامتة بعد حوادث 11  سبتمبر قال فيها " أن سياسات الولايات المتحدة كانت عاملا مساعدا للجريمة  التى حدثت". تتلخص قصة الإمام عبد الرؤوف فى أن المسجد الذى يديره ضاق  بالمسلمين خاصة فى صلاة الجمعة وهو يريد بناء مسجد أكثر أتساعا على حد  قوله، فتقدم لبلدية مدينة نيويورك ببناء مسجد على أنقاض مبنى قديم يقع على  بعد بناية واحدة من موقع الجراوند زيرو ، ولهذا سمى هذا المسجد فى وسائل  الإعلام الأمريكية  " مسجد جراوند زيرو"، أما الإمام عبد الرؤوف فقد اختار  أسما تاريخيا للمسجد له مدلوله فى التاريخ الإسلامى وهو مسجد قرطبة ضمن  مشروع دار قرطبة، تيمنا بفتح المسلمين للأندلس وبناءهم مسجد قرطبة الشهير  هناك. وافق مجلس بلدية نيويورك بالإجماع على بناء المسجد(12 موافقون،صفر  معترض). قوبلت موافقة مدينة نيويورك على بناء المسجد باحتجاجات قادتها  جماعات محافظة معللة ذلك بأن بناء المسجد يجرح مشاعر عائلات ضحايا 11  سبتمبر، قادت هذه الاحتجاجات باميلا جيلر ، وهى ناشطة محافظة، ومارك وليامز  المتحدث بأسم حركة تى بارتى ، وهى حركة سياسية محافظة لها نشاط دائب وصوت  مسموع فى أمريكا كلها. ودخلت على الخط سارة بلين المرشحة السابقة لمنصب  نائب الرئيس والمعلقة التليفزيونية حاليا والتى تحلم بالترشيح للرئاسة فى  الدورة القادمة، حيث خاطبت السيدة بلين المسلمين فى أمريكا قائلة "نرجوكم  أن تتفهموا مشاعرنا،إن بناء مسجد فى جراوند زيرو استفزاز غير ضرورى، وسيترك  حرقة فى القلب، نرجوكم أن لا تقدموا على هذه الخطوة لتهدئة النفوس"  وطالبتهم باختيار موقع أخر لبناء المسجد، ودخل على خط المحتجين أيضا بعض  الشخصيات المعروفة فى الحزب الجمهورى مع سارة بلين مثل نيوت جينجريتش رئيس  مجلس النواب الأسبق وريك لاتسيو مرشح الحزب الجمهورى الحالى لمنصب حاكم  ولاية نيويورك.

نظم المحتجون العديد من  المظاهرات ويخططون لمظاهرة كبرى فى 11 سبتمبر القادم فى موقع الجروند زيرو،  وحاولوا نشر إعلان عدائى ضد بناء المسجد ولكن كل التليفزيونات الأمريكية  رفضته بالإجماع، فتقدموا لبلدية نيويورك بأعتبار أن المبنى القديم الذى سوف  يقام المسجد على اطلاله هو موقع أثرى حيث أن المبنى مشيد على الطراز  الايطالى منذ 1857، أى مر أكثر من 150 عاما على تشييده  فى محاولة أخيرة  منهم لوقف بناء المسجد بطريقة قانونية. يوم 3 اغسطس وافقت هيئة الأثار فى  مدينة نيويورك بالإجماع(9 نعم صفر لا) أيضا على رفض طلبهم والسماح للمسلمين  بالبدء فى هدم المبنى القديم ومن ثم أقامة المسجد الجديد.. وكان من أشد  المؤيدين لبناء المسجد عمدة المدينة مايكل بلومبرج حيث قال " أن مدينتا  تمثل ما ترمز اليه الولايات المتحدة من انفتاح وتسامح دينى، وأملى أن يساعد  المسجد فى التقريب ما بين سكان مدينتنا وأن يساعد فى دحض الفكرة الزائفة  والكريهة بأن هجمات 11 سبتمبر تتفق بأى حال مع الإسلام". كما وقفت عدد من  الكنائس المسيحية وبعض القيادات اليهودية فى جانب حق المسلمين فى بناء  المسجد .

الغريب أنه فى الجانب  المسلم هناك من يعترض على بناء المسجد بحجج مختلفة، فبعض المحافظين أعتبروا  أن ذلك إساءة ومؤامرة على الإسلام وقال الدكتور عبدالمعطى بيومى، عضو مجمع  البحوث الإسلامية، لـ«المصرى اليوم» بتاريخ 5 أغسطس: أرفض بناء أى مسجد فى  هذا المكان، لأن «العقلية الماكرة» تريد الربط بين هذه الأحداث والإسلام،  مؤكدا أن الإسلام برىء من هذه التهمة، لأنها «مؤامرة صهيونية» يستخدمها  البعض للإساءة للدين. كما أعربت الدكتورة آمنة نصير، أستاذ العقيدة  والفلسفة بجامعة الأزهر، للصحيفة رفضها لبناء مسجد بجوار مركز التجارة  العالمى،وقالت: «بناء مسجد على هذه الأنقاض ينطوى على سوء نية، وحتى إذا  أردنا أن نغمض عيوننا ونغلق عقولنا ونحسن الظن، فأتمنى أن تكون خطوة صادقة  وليست مؤامرة جديدة ضد الإسلام والمسلمين».

فى حين أعتبر الكاتب  الليبرالى الشيعى خضير طاهر أن  " مسجد قرطبة في نيويورك رمز للغزو  الأسلامي للمسيحيين" مواصلا " فكما هو معروف أن مسجد قرطبة الاول تم بناؤه  في احدى المدن الاسبانية من قبل المسلمين بعد أن قاموا بأحتلال تلك البلاد  المسيحية وقتلوا رجالها وسبوا النساء ونقلوهن الى البلاد العربية كجواري  وخادمات يوفرن المتعة الجنسية لهم، وهذا التاريخ الاستعماري مازال العرب  والمسلمين يتفاخرون به ويمجدونه ويعتبرونه رمزا لقوتهم وعظمتهم ولايشعرون  بالخجل من صفحاته المليئة بالجرائم المخزية!"( ايلاف 18 مايو 2010).

وجب التنويه أن المسجد  الجديد سيكون ضمن مركز إسلامى ضخم مبنى على 13 دور، وأن مساحة مسطحات  المبانى تزيد 50 ضعفا عن مساحة مسطح المسجد القديم،وأن بلدية نيويورك لم  تفرض عليهم هدم المسجد القديم والذى يقع على بعد 10 بنايات من المسجد  الجديد، وأن الموافقة جاءت بالإجماع، وأن المسجد يتكلف 100 مليون دولار  أمريكى لم يسألهم أحد من أين سيأتون بهذا المبلغ الضخم ، والذى اتوقع أن  يكون قادما من دول البترول.

وجب التنويه أيضا أنه فى  نفس يوم الموافقة على بناء المسجد، يوم 3 اغسطس، أدانت المحاكم الأمريكية  رجلين مسلمين هما رسل دفريتاس وعبد القادر بتهمة التخطيط لنسف مطار جون  كيندى بنيويورك، وفى عام 2010 أيضا حاول باكستانى طالبانى تفجير أهم ميادين  نيويورك وهو ميدان تايم سكوير، وحاول مسلم آخر العام الماضى تفجير كوبرى  بروكلين الشهير بنيويورك.

باختصار فى نيويورك، رغم كل هذه الحوادث الإرهابية، أنتصر التسامح الدينى من أوسع الأبواب فماذا حدث فى مغاغة؟.

حكاية كنيسة مغاغة

على الجانب الآخر تمثل  حكاية كنيسة مغاغة الوجه الاخر المظلم لغياب التسامح الدينى، وصفها رئيس  تحرير جريدة وطنى المصرية يوسف سيدهم بأنها تفيض إذلالا وهوانا للأقباط  وتكشف بوضوح الغبن والصلف من جانب محافظ المنيا .

الحكاية ببساطة أن  الأقباط كانوا يقيمون شعائرهم الدينية فى كنيسة قديمة متصدعة مساحتها 600  متر مربع، ونظرا لتصدع المبنى وخطورته على حياة المصلين تقدمت الكنيسة بطلب  لهدم المبنى القديم، مع تقرير اللجنة الهندسية بالمدينة بخطورة المبنى على  حياة الناس، وبناء كنيسة جديدة على مساحة 1200 متر مربع فى قطعة أرض  مساحتها 4200 مواجهة للمبنى القديم.

بعد شكاوى واحتجاجات  وسنوات من الظلم والتعنت وافق المحافظ على هدم المبنى القديم وبناء كنيسة  على الأرض الجديدة مع استإذنه ببقاء عدة حجرات متهالكة لسكن الأسقف ودورات  المياه حتى بناء المبنى الجديد. قام الأقباط بهدم الكنيسة القديمة وفقا  لشروط عقد الإذلال الذى تم توقيعه بين الطرفين، وعند الشروع فى بناء  الكنيسة الجديدة رفض المحافظ اعطاءهم تصاريح البناء مما حدا بهم لاقامة  الشعائر الدينية فى خيمة من الكتان منذ 16 مارس الماضى. المحافظ لا يخجل من  قوله على الهواء مباشرة من أنه تفضل بالسماح لهم بالصلاة فى خيمة فى لهيب  حر الصعيد ،وبأنه يريد هدم سور المبنى القديم لكى يرى المسلمون على الملأ  أن الكنيسة القديمة قد سويت بالأرض تنفيذا لشروط العزبى باشا العشرة  الإذلالية لبناء الكنائس، وكأنه فى نفس الوقت يضع العامة كرقباء وشركاء فى  مذلة الأقباط، ويحرض البسطاء على مهاجمة الأقباط بمغاغة، أو يدعو العامة  للإستيلاء على أرض الكنيسة القديمة لبناء مسجد فوقها وقد تكرر هذا المشهد  كثيرا من قبل.المحافظ فشل فى الحصول على الارض كتبرع ومن ثم جاءته فكرة هدم  السور لكى يستولى العامة على الارض لأقامة مسجد عليها، ووقتها سيلام  الأقباط إذا احتجوا على ذلك ويتهموا بالتعصب لأنهم لا يريدون مسجدا فى  مواجهة الكنيسة.

المساجد الملاصقة للكنائس  فى مصر ليست تعبيرا عن الوحدة الوطنية بقدر أنها تعبر عن التعصب  الدينى،وحيث أنه ممنوع بناء كنيسة على مقربة من مسجد وفقا لشروط العزبى  باشا ،فجميعها بنيت بعد بناء الكنائس، ووراء كل مسجد منها قصة عجيبة تروى.

محافظة المنيا فى عهد هذا  المحافظ احمد ضياء الدين تمثل المحافظة الاسوأ فى مصر كلها فى حوادث  الأعتداءات على الأقباط وفقا للعديد من التقارير الحقوقية ومنها تقرير  المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الفردية عن "العنف الطائفى فى عامين" الصادر فى  عام 2010.

حتى كتابة هذه السطور الأزمة قائمة وتعنت المحافظ مستمر، وما زال الأقباط يصلون فى العراء.

الأسقف يمارس حقه فى  المواطنة فى بلده الذى يسكنه هو وأجداده منذ آلاف السنين، والمحافظ يصر على  معاملة الأقباط كذميين فى عصر حقوق الإنسان.

ما حدث فى نيويورك يعبر  عن قمة التسامح الدينى وتجلى ذلك فى تحلى عمدة المدينة ومسئوليها بروح  المسئولية فى مواجهة المحتجين، وحرصهم على أن يتمتع الجميع بحقوقهم الدينية  وبحريتهم الدينية حتى ولو كانوا مهاجرين ووافدين على المدينة. وما حدث فى  مغاغة يعبر عن التعصب الدينى وغياب التسامح ، ويوضح أن احتقان الشارع يأتى  من أعلى وليس من أسفل، فعلى مدى تاريخ العلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط كان  تسامح الحكام أو عدم تسامحهم هو الأساس فى تحريك الفتن والعنف والإضطهاد  الدينى ضد الأقباط.







​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

*مقال مهم وعجبني جداااااا
أهديه لكل مسلم متعصب ومتخلف
أهديه للمحافظ المتخلف والمتعصب
أهديه للحكومه المصريه عشان تفهم
يعني ايه التسامح الديني 
شكرا ع المقال الرائع جدا​*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

مقال اكثر من روعة

يثبت لفترة لايضاح الفرق بيننا وبينهم

وياريت يترجم وينشر للعالم الغربي ليدرك مع من يتعامل

شكرا اختي بسم الصليب للمقال الجميل ده


----------



## georgebarakat (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

من التخلف السماح للمسلمين الارهابين بناء جوامع بامريكا فمن المعروف انهم يتمسكنوا حتى يتمكنوا حينئذ يقولوا حقي وحقك وهذا نراه الان في اوروبا حيث اوشكوا ان يسيطروا علي بعض الامور ودخلوا المجالس والوزارات ولسه تركيا تدخل الاتحاد الاوربي.....الخ واحنا ساذجين مع شياطين مثل الثعابين


----------



## georgebarakat (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

هذا ليس تسامح ديني بل عبط وسذاجه مع شياطين


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

مقال جميل جداا جدا

فرق بين العقول

موافقة بالاجماع لبناء مسجد فى نيويورك

شكرا بسم الصليب للخبر​


----------



## MAJI (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

الامريكيون يجهلون الفكر الاسلامي وتاريخه ولا يعلمون ما يفعلون 
هؤلاء المسلمون الذين يريدون بناء الجامع يعتبرونه رايةالاسلام التي يرفعوها في امريكا تخليدا لنجاح غزوة البرجين وفي موقع البرجين 
المسلمين وعبر تاريخهم اثبتوا انهم قوم يأخذون ولا يعطون فلا نتوقع من مسلمي مغاغة
ان يعطوا حتى الحق 
شكرا على الخبر بسم الصليب ونتمنى من الاخ مجدي ان يكتب ويكتب ويعلن للعالم ازدواجية معايير هذه الجماعة وكل ظلم تمارسه ضد البشرية والانسانية
الرب يباركك


----------



## عبد العظيم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

*أنا مسلم و أنتم "مسيحيين" من الطبيعي أنكم تروا الموضوع بهذا الشكل لنا ديون على أمريكا و يجب أن يردوها لنا و "المسجد" بداية المسلسل ليس إلا أما فيما يخص "كنسية" قرية مغاغة فعليكم بالإجراءات ثم الإجراءات حتى تتمكنوا من بنائها و لو بعد 20 سنة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*



عبد العظيم قال:


> *أنا مسلم و أنتم "مسيحيين" من الطبيعي أنكم تروا الموضوع بهذا الشكل لنا ديون على أمريكا و يجب أن يردوها لنا و "المسجد" بداية المسلسل ليس إلا أما فيما يخص "كنسية" قرية مغاغة فعليكم بالإجراءات ثم الإجراءات حتى تتمكنوا من بنائها و لو بعد 20 سنة*​




*ههههههههههه
كلامك يضحك كتير
ديون ايه اللي ليكم ع امريكا يا اخ
انت مش عايش في الدنيا ولا ايه
ده امريكا اللي بتأكل بلدك كلها
تقولي عليها ديون ليكم
وحلوه قوي حكايه الاجراءات دي
حتي لو بعد 20 سنه
ده يدل علي مدي التخلف والهبل
والكيل بمكيالين
ربنا يرحمنا ​*


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

*كلام جميل و خبر هام فعلا.*
*احب ان اقول الاتى فى مساءلة بناء مسجد فى مدينة نيويورك.*
*الاسلام فى رايى لا ينموا فى الحرية ابدا فلا خوف من بناء مليون مسجد .صدقونى.*
*نشكر الله لاجل قيم التسامح التى ظهرت فى هذا الامر و التى جعلت الكثير من المسلمين يخجلون من رد الفعل الذى حدث.كانهم يقولون نحن نهدم و نخرب و هم يبنون و يسامحون .فشكرا لصاحب هذا القرار.*
*اما موضوع مغاغة فلامر مختلف و فى هذا السياق احب ان اقول الاتى :*
*1:الكنيسة القديمة مساحتها 600 متر مربع و ايلة للسقوط و لابد من هدم المبنى حتى لا تحدث كارثة *
*2:المطرانية تمتلك قطعة ارض فدان "4200 متر "طلبت من السلطات بناء المطرانية على تلك المساحة*
*3:بالطبع الموضوع الوقت الكثير من مماطالات و تعنت و روتين ليس له معنى كالعادة لكنه فى النهاية تمت الموافقة على الاتى:*
*فى يوم 17 /3/2010 تم توقيع اتفاق بين المحافظ و الانبا اغاثون اسقف مغاغة و العدوة و نص على .*
*ان يتم هدم المبنى القديم تماما و ان يسوى بالارض و ان يقام عليه مستشفى خاص لخدمة المدينة و القرى المحيطة بها*
*و فى المقابل تقوم المطرانية ببناء المطرانية على مساحة الارض الاخرى 4200 متر مربع *
*وقع الانبا اغاثون على هذا الاتفاق مع المحافظ احمد ضياء الدين *
*و جاء التنفيذ ففوجىء الكل بعدم هدم المبنى بالكامل حسب الاتفاق و رفض الانبا اغاثون بناء المستشفى كما كان متفقا عليه *
*المهم الكل اصر على موقفه و لم يحدث اى نوع من المرونة فى الحل *
*نعم المحافظ سىء جدا فى هذا الامر و لكن *
*لماذا يوقع الاسقف على اتفاق لا يلتزم به طالما انه ينوى عدم الالتزام ؟*
*انا كنت ارى ان الانبا اغاثون يرفض الاتفاق مع المحافظ و يرفض التوقيع على اى التزام حتى لا يسبب له حرج كما حادث الان و الافضل له عدم بناء الكنيسة الان من ان يرغم على شىء هو غير راضى عنه *
*و اجتمعوا مرة اخرى و الانبا اغاثون قال للمحافظ مستحيل ان ابنى مستشفى على الارض التابعة للمطرانية و انا اريد ان الغى ما اتفقت به معك .*
*المحافظ قال له انا موافق ان الغى الاتفاق و ان تبنوا المطرانية على مساحة الارض القديمة التى هى 600 متر .*
*و ان لى ملاحظة اخيرة *
*الكتاب المقدس علمنا ان نكون حكماء كالحيات و بسطاء كالحمام .*
*انا اعيب على المحافظ انه يريد بناء مستشفى على ارض المطرانية كان بالاولى به ان يعطى الارض لبناء المستشفى من اراضى الدواة و تقوم الكنيسة ببناءها على احدث طراز *
*و انا اعيب ايضا على الانبا اغاثون الذى وقع على اتفاق هو يعلم تماما انه مستحيل تنفيذ هذا التعهد من الناحية العملية *
*و يجب ان نتعلم من هذه الحادثة :*
*التسامح وقبول الاخر*
*و نتعلم ايضا الحكمة فى التعامل مع الذين هم من خارج *
*و الرب يبارك حياتكم*
*وحيد جرجس ايوب*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*

*لقد فاض الكيــــــل ..و الحال أصبح لا يــُـسـَـكتُ عليه !!! ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مجدى خليل يكتب .. من نيويورك إلى مغاغة " حدثان متزامنان لبناء دور للعبادة أحدهما للمسلمين فى نيويورك والثانى للأقباط المسيحيين فى مغاغة "*




> فى حين أعتبر الكاتب الليبرالى الشيعى خضير طاهر أن " مسجد قرطبة في نيويورك رمز للغزو الأسلامي للمسيحيين" مواصلا " فكما هو معروف أن مسجد قرطبة الاول تم بناؤه في احدى المدن الاسبانية من قبل المسلمين بعد أن قاموا بأحتلال تلك البلاد المسيحية وقتلوا رجالها وسبوا النساء ونقلوهن الى البلاد العربية كجواري وخادمات يوفرن المتعة الجنسية لهم، وهذا التاريخ الاستعماري مازال العرب والمسلمين يتفاخرون به ويمجدونه ويعتبرونه رمزا لقوتهم وعظمتهم ولايشعرون بالخجل من صفحاته المليئة بالجرائم المخزية!"( ايلاف 18 مايو 2010).


شكرا للخبر الرب يبارك عمرك...


----------

